# Rules on Lenghth of Referring to History Form



## cindy.mcleod89@gmail.com (Nov 16, 2011)

I want to clarify the length of time a provider can refer to the same history form. I have many providers that state it was reviewed see past history,PFSH, Meds and ect.. I was looking and that last scanned history form was 1980. I know that they need to review and sign but how long can they really refer to a history form????? I was under the impression that it was 1 year but also was told 3 years.


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

cmcleod@centralutahclinic.com said:


> I want to clarify the length of time a provider can refer to the same history form. I have many providers that state it was reviewed see past history,PFSH, Meds and ect.. I was looking and that last scanned history form was 1980. I know that they need to review and sign but how long can they really refer to a history form????? I was under the impression that it was 1 year but also was told 3 years.



The last office I worked for had all patients fill out a new history form once a year.  I think certainly things would have changed for most patients since 1980!  Not sure there is a rule but it would seem that once a year is a good rule of thumb.  Just my opinion...


----------



## penguins11 (Dec 6, 2011)

We usually do 1 per year for a new form.  Also, I have also been told that they can just say nothing has changed on the history form, they have to say nothing has changed on the history form dated xx/xx/yyyy.


----------

